# My Pulsar NX Wont Idle When Hot!



## Joes85NX (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello everyone! This is my first post in this forum! I have a problem I'm hoping someone can help me with. I have an 85 Pulsar NX that I've owned since it was brand new. So I don't want to get rid of it. The car starts up perfectly fine, but as soon as it warms up, it stalls. It doesn't spit and spudder before it stalls, it just stalls, as if someone turned the ignition off. The car will start right back up, but as soon as you leave your foot off the gas pedal, it dies. I've checked and replaced every vacuum hose under the hood. There are so many freakin' emissions control units, I don't even know what to begin to check, or even if they would cause the problem I am experiencing. If anyone has any leads on what I should check, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Check your cooling system


----------



## Joes85NX (Apr 20, 2004)

Exactly what should I be checking?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

make sure it is working. pressure test the radiator, that will make sure there are no leaks. Pressure test the cap to make sure it is creating pressure. A bad cooling system could cause your car to shut down, kinda like a safeguard against damageto the engine, though your car might be too old for that system, but its a good start.

Obstructions in your cooling system cold cause a failure, like build up in the radiator core, old coolant, collapsed coolant passage, stuff like that.


----------



## Joes85NX (Apr 20, 2004)

all good ideas. Thank you!


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Check the wires going to you engine coolant temp sensor. And all sensors for that matter, it kind of sounds that way to me.


----------

